# flea rake? yea or nea?



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Alright, we have survived for many years at the beach without one, but did not really ever do real well finding them with buckets and hand digging. For a week - 2 weeks a year, is it worth it to buy one? And tote it back and forth? Or is there a better packable way to catch them? I have used a lot of frozen ones and would like to use some fresh. They seem to work much better. Thanks


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

A rake is the best way to catch them quickly and easily. The one I have breaks down into two pieces which can make it store a little easier vs having a one piece handle. I picked it up at Broxons in Navarre.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well worth it, u will have a lot better success with live and most times
u can get all the fleas u need really quickly..


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely it's worth it. No way would I try to catch them any other way. What you might want to do instead of buying a "full sized" one with the wide basket and 5' handle, buy one with about a 8" basket and 3' handle. I've got both. I couldn't tell you where to buy the small one because I got mine used. Check the tackle shops.
The smaller size would make it a lot easier to transport.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Def worth it. I have never seen a 5' one. You can buy a 3' one at just about any gulf tackle shop or walmart.
I use mine one or two weeks a year and have NEVER regretted buying it.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Best way to get them! If im on the beach im taking it with me. And my wife had mine made for me from a friend of hers husband. Its 5' and has a big basket. Its really almost to big because you have to pull all that basket through the sand. But get a rake for sure its worth it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Many years ago, I used a metal collander. Ran up on them, bent over, scooped, and washed.*

*Then I saw my first rake, never even thought about not having one, since then.*


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Anyone know how to DIY one of these things?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a big DIY guy. But making one of these would cost way more to buy the materials. If you were making 5 or 10 it might pay off, but for just one.... just buy it.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

With fleas being around $3.00 a dozen and with a rake you can sometimes catch 10-12 dozen fleas. I think I paid $35 for my aluminum expanded metal, quality rake. You can see that a rake can more than pay for itself in one decent outing. Not to mention the Pomps you caught cause you had fresh fleas.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

yeah, i am a DIY myself, but my welder buddy figured we would have more in it than buying one too, so the last few years we have done without. Guess I am buying one this year so we can eat Pompano!!!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

If you don't fish very often, live fleas from gulf breeze bait and tackle are the cheapest I've found

But if you fish 5-6 times a year it's worth buying one, but the good thing about buying them is you can just go straight to fishing and hanging out, no extra work


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

andrethegiant said:


> but the good thing about buying them is you can just go straight to fishing and hanging out, no extra work


If I am with a buddy or more friends, I enjoy just hanging out. If I am by myself, I prefer to get my own just because it gives me something to do between checking lines and reeling in a fish etc... When I am with the family, my children love to help me pick the fleas out of the rake and keep them in their "home" (bucket).


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

yeeeeup


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> If I am with a buddy or more friends, I enjoy just hanging out. If I am by myself, I prefer to get my own just because it gives me something to do between checking lines and reeling in a fish etc... When I am with the family, my children love to help me pick the fleas out of the rake and keep them in their "home" (bucket).


Normally if I go with someone and they don't have their own gear, and they want to catch a fish, payment is sand flea raking


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Def worth the money...i picked one up at GBBT for about $45 bucks...seems you could find them cheaper but im happy with it. I still pick up a 1/2 lb of fresh dead shrimp just in case the fleas arent there


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

yea on the rake.will pay for itself real quick.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Well the past 2 years down there I have not been able to buy a live flea, so that is what started my looking into them again. I have decided I am getting one, and the wife has said she will rake to find us some! Although it has been hilarious watching her chase them down and dig by hand to catch one.

Thanks for the nudging, I wanted one, but now I get to say I NEED one!!


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

A rod, a bolt/nut/washer, and some hardware cloth is all you need. Shape the hardware cloth into a squareish shape like the rakes have and you're golden. Cost me $8.

I use a silverware strainer that I got from the dollar store with great success. Doesn't take me more than 15 minutes or so to get 100 or so.


----------



## STEWY (May 31, 2013)

http://youtu.be/NkxxP_EMYMs  http://youtu.be/JBHJHwIwm40


----------

